# Work Visa for US Spouse of UK citizen



## uczljbr (Jan 25, 2014)

I am an American citizen moving to Spain with my British wife. Does anyone know how I can get the right to work? Is this automatic? Or do I need to apply for a work visa?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

uczljbr said:


> I am an American citizen moving to Spain with my British wife. Does anyone know how I can get the right to work? Is this automatic? Or do I need to apply for a work visa?


:welcome:

once your wife is registered as resident you can apply for residency as her spouse


I'm not 100% certain, but I think you can work while the application is being processed - but you can for sure once residency is granted










if you can find a job...........................


----------



## uczljbr (Jan 25, 2014)

Thanks for the information.

Do you know how long it takes for these applications to be processed?

Additionally, are there any government websites that have this information so we can get the residency forms?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

uczljbr said:


> Thanks for the information.
> 
> Do you know how long it takes for these applications to be processed?
> 
> Additionally, are there any government websites that have this information so we can get the residency forms?



as long as your wife meets the financial & healthcare requirements she would be registered on the spot - I don't know how long yours would take


the forms can be downloaded from our http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...-living-spain/2725-faqs-lots-useful-info.html

here's a link to the govt info Secretaría General de Inmigración y Emigración. Portal de la Inmigración


----------



## elisa31bcn (Jan 23, 2013)

When you go to Extranjeria, as long as you have all your paperwork in order, they will approve you, and give you your NIE number. With this you can work, although getting the actual card will take a month or so, as you have to go to the Police Station to have your fingerprints taken and then wait for the card,


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

elisa31bcn said:


> When you go to Extranjeria, as long as you have all your paperwork in order, they will approve you, and give you your NIE number. With this you can work, although getting the actual card will take a month or so, as you have to go to the Police Station to have your fingerprints taken and then wait for the card,


thanks - I thought you could work while it was being 'processed' but wasn't certain


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Didnt we have a poster in this situation a while ago?? If I remember rightly, in the end, altho he had a job offer in an international school agreed, it was so complicated that they didnt bother??? - I'll see if I can find his posts?? Or maybe I'm dreaming lol!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Didnt we have a poster in this situation a while ago?? If I remember rightly, in the end, altho he had a job offer in an international school agreed, it was so complicated that they didnt bother??? - I'll see if I can find his posts?? Or maybe I'm dreaming lol!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Didnt we have a poster in this situation a while ago?? If I remember rightly, in the end, altho he had a job offer in an international school agreed, it was so complicated that they didnt bother??? - I'll see if I can find his posts?? Or maybe I'm dreaming lol!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


yes I remember - now who was it???


eta - found it!

their main problem iirc was that the UK wife didn't have any income & they would be relying on his - that made the process of registration difficult to say the least!

He couldn't get the contract until she was registered & she couldn't register until they had an income....


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...-american-brit-wife-england-moving-spain.html

this is one of the threads


----------



## uczljbr (Jan 25, 2014)

Thanks to everyone for their comments.


----------

